# Selleys Liquid Nail Original. Safe or Not



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gday I have got some tiles I am wanting to cut up and glue to make a hide for one of my snakes. Just wanting to know if Selleys Liquid Nails Original is Safe or Not for snakes. 

Cheers Daniel


----------



## saximus (Dec 9, 2011)

The original one is solvent based so it gives off some interesting fumes while it's going off. The MSDS doesn't give information on how safe it is once it's set though. I'll be interested to hear what others have to say about it because I've used it in enclosure building before.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yer think a lot of the problem would be the initial cure. If you let it set for a week or 2 gave it a wash every couple of day I would think it would be ok. It may become a issue if the sealant was to flake/fall off. It could be eaten but I would think that would be more of a issue with lizards/monitors. Just my thinking. 

Unfortunately the dont put reptile friendly in MSDS's lol.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 9, 2011)

i have used it for sticking on glass tracks with a heap of enclosures. All good, just let it air out for a few days.

For tiles over heat cord i have just used a few blobs sikaflex in the corners of the tile (use it to seal the enclosre at all joins also). Again let it air out for a few days and it'll be sweet.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Ozzie & Sax. Time to start building the hide


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you building a timber or polystyrene hide. If it timber you should be fine, if is foam make sure you check the back of the tube, if it says ok for polystyrene safe then go for it. Some types of 'liquid nails' are solvent based and will eat into foam


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jaxrtfm it was made out of tiles. I posted it in the how to make a hide thread. Post #93. I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't had chance to check all the threads yet.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't apolagise lol.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used selleys liquid nails original for foam to make hide n what not ..never had a problem, also if ur really cheap u can use rhe parfix brand version of liquid nails..but selleys is better ..it dries n hardens alot quicker.. Anyway I've never left it exposed so dunno if this helps at all..I usually use it to simply stick pieces together then grout over etc.. I don't think it says it is suitable to foam but it works fine...


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 9, 2011)

[HELP][/HELP]http://msds.duluxgroup.com/pdf/shess-en-cds-010-000704513701.pdf

Selleys Liquid Nails


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got liquid nails in my exo-terra. I am assuming my snakes are cancer free, they still have all their hair. I say go for it.


----------

